
Why Doing Nothing Is One of the Most Important Things You Can Do - _of
http://time.com/5300633/doing-nothing-work-vacation-time-history-leisure/
======
blackflame7000
When the cure is worse than the disease all you can do balk at an action. Not
all action is productive or good but the times when we are most compelled to
take action are during our most selfish moments to scratch the itch and
alleviate the pain for a fleeting moment.

